# Super Proud of Moxy!!



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

So, we got Moxy a year ago from the county pound. She has always been great around our little dog, our cat, and our kids. Problem is, she is also slightly dog aggressive around other dogs. When we first got her, she took off while we were outside playing and charged at another dog a lady was walking with her baby. She has also displayed a bit of aggression towards our friends' GSD, and my mother-in-law's GSD....both male. She has since become buddies with the friends' dog.

Anyway, I have been working hard to get her to "back off" and "leave it." Just 5 minutes ago, I had the unfortunate opportunity of putting this training to work. I was outside playing ball with her, off leash, while our little dog was hanging out in the yard. We don't have a fence. A lady came walking down the road behind our house (it's in a small neighborhood). She had a big red Golden Retriever, and a large white water dog with browns spots...looked like a spaniel of some sort. Beautiful dogs. 

My little dog saw them, barked and took off to greet them. Mox, who was too interested in me and the ball, stayed put. I called to Crow, but he would not come...we're still working on recall. He's a pain in the butt. (He's my husband's dog. I really don't like him.) So, I began walking over to the lady. I was concerned about Mox, but she walked calmly behind me as I told her to "leave it" and "back off." I stopped about 4 feet from the lady, squatted down, and called Crow to me. The Golden Retriever snapped at him, and the lady was a bit embarrassed at her dog's behavior. I told her it wasn't her fault. The whole time, Moxy stood on guard behind me, but she did not make a move to even sniff the 2 dogs the lady had with her....both of which were on prong collars. As she walked away, Mox whined as if she wanted to give chase and greet the dogs, but I told her to "back off" and "go home." She turned around and trotted back to the house, herding Crow as she went. 

This is one proud GSD owner at the moment. It is always awesome to see hardwork pay off!!!!  Now, to work on Crow...


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Yea, Moxy. Maybe she needs a full time job herding Crow. They say every shepherd needs a job.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

That's great! Your hard work paid off in a big way! Yay to Moxy!!


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

glinny said:


> Yea, Moxy. Maybe she needs a full time job herding Crow. They say every shepherd needs a job.


Haha! That would be a full-time deal. He has no manners. Although, he has gotten better since we got rid of our Daschund. That dog was a rebel.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Moxy you rock. Looks like all your hard work is paying off. congrats to you both.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Seems like such a small thing, but it can be so hard to train out of them, especially when their instincts are to give chase and/or protect.

Way to go Moxy!!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats to you for all your hard work finally paying off and way to go Moxy!


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you all! I am so proud. It was scary because she had no collar on. So, I had no way of really holding her. The lady didn't even know the predicament we were both in. She just said, "What a gorgeous German Shepherd! You got 'em?" Lol Yes, ma'am. I have them both.


----------

